# The Many Faces of Lexie.....



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, she's just adorable! If I needed a puppy, I'd be sooo tempted. What a sweet face! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots again Mary. Lexus really does have very expressive eyebrows and eyes. She was really playing to the camera today.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh so many expressions, all beautiful. Great pics!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Lexie is! I just love those pics you took....you are really got some great shots there....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

She is beautiful! How could you return that?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> She is beautiful! How could you return that?


I agree...I would never have been able to return her..... she is such a sweet girl....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

All I can say is BEAUTIFUL!! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Your pictures are fantastic. I love them. 

OUTSTANDING JOB!!! 

Please Keep them coming!

Dan


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Lexie is a beautiful girl. 

And you sure know how to take a good picture (ok, so the subject matter was important, too....) 

Congrats on some fine photos!


SJ


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

beautiful pics. What sort of camera do you use? The quality is excellent.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

pjd001 said:


> beautiful pics. What sort of camera do you use? The quality is excellent.


:lol: She's got my dream camera..... I think Maggies Mom gets this question more than anyone else.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What sweet photos of the little Miss Lexie. She is just precious Mary. I cannot believe they sent her back. Just unreal to me. Especially since she has not been a problem. Makes me wonder. Thats for sure. She is just adorable and great photos as always Mary. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: She's got my dream camera..... I think Maggies Mom gets this question more than anyone else.....


Ah Rick, the Grasshopper has learned well. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

pjd001 said:


> beautiful pics. What sort of camera do you use? The quality is excellent.


It's a Canon Rebel Xt.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> What sweet photos of the little Miss Lexie. She is just precious Mary. I cannot believe they sent her back. Just unreal to me. Especially since she has not been a problem. Makes me wonder. Thats for sure. She is just adorable and great photos as always Mary. Thanks for sharing.


Donna , I will never understand , as to why Lexie was brought back.... She has no issues and truly a sweetie...As a Matter of fact, Bentley, Beamer and Lexie have been the best puppies....... I have never had such a easier time dealing with pups.....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

She is just an adorable thing.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Donna , I will never understand , as to why Lexie was brought back.... She has no issues and truly a sweetie...As a Matter of fact, Bentley, Beamer and Lexie have been the best puppies....... I have never had such a easier time dealing with pups.....


It blows my mind Mary. It truly does. She looks so happy now though. She is thrilled to be back at Camp Mary's I am sure, with her brother and Maggs and the crew. The photos are great as always.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here area couple more ...
























(Beamer)


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh great shots. They are just having a wonderful time. I love it. Such good shots of happy goldens. I can look at them all day. Thanks so much for sharing. Looks like it was a nice day there today. Sunny!!! Like seeing that. Spring is coming. It really is. Not until after St. Patricks Day here though. Snow for us is coming. LOL!!! Can you stand it??:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I cant wait ......Tomorrow its suppose to be in the 70's.............Maggie and Abbie were so happy today the pool got filled........... You can keep the snow...............:wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I cant wait ......Tomorrow its suppose to be in the 70's.............Maggie and Abbie were so happy today the pool got filled........... You can keep the snow...............:wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


But I am so willing to share. Its the charitable thing to do you know. And I would be very happy to share some snow with you. Not a problem at all. LOL!!!: : :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> But I am so willing to share. Its the charitable thing to do you know. And I would be very happy to share some snow with you. Not a problem at all. LOL!!!: : :


Thats quite alright...... I finally got rid of all the mud.......... Im liking the 70's thing......Now if Abbie doesnt get out of the pool and roll in the mud ...were good.......:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Thats quite alright...... I finally got rid of all the mud.......... Im liking the 70's thing......Now if Abbie doesnt get out of the pool and roll in the mud ...were good.......:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


Oh well then, keep the camera handy and ready for that scene. LOL!!! That will be too funny. Time for the zoomies again, eh??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh well then, keep the camera handy and ready for that scene. LOL!!! That will be too funny. Time for the zoomies again, eh??


Abbie had the major Zoomies getting out of the water.............:bowl: :bowl:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> It's a Canon Rebel Xt.


Whoops.....I suppose I could've answered the question, huh?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Whoops.....I suppose I could've answered the question, huh?


Rick ... when I saw the question ..I figured you had , if you had been in this thread......................:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Rick ... when I saw the question ..I figured you had , if you had been in this thread......................:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


:lol: I know....and I had meant to... I didn't realize I hadn't until you answered....

But....for anyone looking for a camera, it's still my first choice. Price and quality considered, it's the one I want. My wife had me print it out for her, so in the back of my mind, I'm hoping for Father's Day....though it might be a bit out of price range for a Father's Day type of gift, but we are making decent money now, so who knows....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the camera and Im still trying to get use to it and get some good photos, I have a really good friend who has been given some great advice......


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have the same camera, but it does not take pictures like that


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Lexie has very sweet and expressive eyes! What a sweetheart...


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

These are great photos. Lexus is growing up...she is looking less like the cute ball of fur and more like the beautiful adult she will soon become. It amazes me that you still have Lexus and Beamer. I'd have hought that those puppies would have had serious demand. But they'll go to the right families at the right time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I have the same camera, but it does not take pictures like that


Your pictures I have seen are good...I love the one you just posted in the contest


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

She is SO cute. Great pictures Mary. Someone will give her a great home.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I have the same camera, but it does not take pictures like that


Are you remembering to take the lens cover off? I've found that to be helpful in the past....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Such great pics, she's really beautiful!


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Lexie is adorable. What a gorgeous coat!:wavey:


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Lexie's a beauty! I especially like the first picture- she has a great coat color!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Are you remembering to take the lens cover off? I've found that to be helpful in the past....


SO Rick ..... Are you telling us this has happen to you before???????:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> SO Rick ..... Are you telling us this has happen to you before???????:doh: :doh: :doh:


I recall it happening at least once in Photography class in high school..... :doh:


----------

